# Mimi & Gordo pics



## mimismom (Feb 15, 2009)

Hi everyone! I thought I would start a new thread to share pictures of Mimi and Gordo.

Mimi is my little havanese that weighs 6lbs. We rescued her from a shelter around Christmas time in 2008. She was my first pup and we wanted to add another one. We adopted Gordo, a havanese/beagle mix, this past March. These past few weeks with Gordo has been such a challenge but so much fun. These two keep me on my toes. They play and play most day on end.



















Gordo is now about 3 1/2 months old. He is sleeping through the night and goes potty on command. We still have a few accidents on occasion, but nothing we can't handle.










Mimi is enjoying her new brother and seems happier than ever. She starting having accidents in the house recently and we're working to make sure it does not happen again.










oh and she got a hair cut









Both are now eating their portions after I had to separate them because Gordo had food envy and wanted what Mimi was having. It looked more delicious and he thinks he is ready to eat adult food. He therefore has to be 
jailed in... 









Gordo just got cherry eye.. we will correct it when he turns six months during neuter. That does not stop him from finding yummy stuff in the yard. 









Both enjoy spending time together and they love the attention that daddy gives them. 


















well... they are off to play again..


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

They are both adorable and look so tiny. I love the new hair cut!!


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Darling pups, and what fun they are having!


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

I love to hear the stories behind the pictures! Thank you so much for sharing your pictures. We can't get enough pictures around here.


----------



## galaxie (Dec 1, 2009)

So cute!! You can really see the beagle in Gordo as he gets older!


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

The do look so tiny! The are both so cute and I think I can see the beagle in his face. Cute, cute.......


----------



## rdanielle (Sep 2, 2008)

So sweet -- love all the pics! They look like they are the bestest of buds


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Very cute! Aren't watching RLH's the best?


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Great photos - thanks for sharing. They look like they are enjoying each other!


----------



## mimismom (Feb 15, 2009)

Thanks. Mimi is light as a feather compared to Gordo. When I pick her up, I can now tell the difference. They are both about the same height and length, but Gordo weighed in at 11 lbs at the vet this past weekend!

I am so proud of my boy!! He acts like beagle when he has his nose to the ground and tries turning trash cans over... But oh boy is he is a shredder!!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

mimismom said:


> Thanks. Mimi is light as a feather compared to Gordo. When I pick her up, I can now tell the difference. They are both about the same height and length, but Gordo weighed in at 11 lbs at the vet this past weekend!
> 
> I am so proud of my boy!! He acts like beagle when he has his nose to the ground and tries turning trash cans over... But oh boy is he is a shredder!!


Oh great! The best of both worlds! But Gordo's adorableness (is that a word?) makes up for all!


----------



## Lisa1123 (Mar 7, 2010)

Great pics Elizabeth! Gordo looks so much like Maddie, we're going to have a tough time telling them apart when we get together to let them play!!! I can see the Beagle in Maddie too but she has all the Hav traits. Maddie now weighs 9.2 pounds so she's still a little behind her brother.


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Those two couldn't be any cuter!!! Mimi's new do looks great on her.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Great pics of the kids! They look like they made fast friends and I'm glad to hea how happy Mimi is! Her new cut is adorable and probably easier to care for while your hands are full with the new one.


----------



## DorothyS (Aug 11, 2009)

I loved the picture of them with their tongues hanging out after a good play session. A tired puppy is a happy puppy is a good puppy!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

How cute! I really like Mimi's new haircut. She is so tiny! Mind you, she doesn't sound like she's a delicate wallflower. lol All the better for everyone, to see both dogs have so much fun together. LOVE the pics, thank you!


----------



## Redorr (Feb 2, 2008)

Wow - what a bundle of fun you have! Thanks for sharing the pics. WE LOVE PICTURES!!! They are cute as pie.


----------



## LuckyOne (Sep 3, 2009)

They are both so cute. Love Mimi's new cut. They both look so tiny.


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

They are both adorable. I am so happy to see how well they are getting along. I always thought Brady was happy as an only dog until I got Dugan. Now, one would be lost without the other.

That Gordo is such a cutie. I can't wait to see what he looks like full grown.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Great pics. They're adorable. Love Mimi's haircut!


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Way too cute. I LOVE the tongue pictures.


----------



## mimismom (Feb 15, 2009)

*TEXAS is heating up!*

Gordo will be 5 months this Saturday!! It is also DH 30th Birthday! 
We've been really enjoying the weather these past few weeks. We've been on more regularly scheduled walks, sometimes together, sometimes separate. Gordo is still learning to walk properly on a leash...

There are much more RLHs going on, now that Gordo has gained his speed.

He is now weighing in at about 15 lbs (rough estimate from last vet visit) and you can tell a significance difference between him and Mimi now.










Gordo got cherry eye in the other eye, too... You can't see it in the picture above, but it was there a day after! :frusty:










Mimi and Gordo continue to play together... She can hold her own!! 









* I love the way Mimi sits right after play! Look at her little leg! 









They explore together... 









and beg to come inside together!! "it was HOT! "









Some changes are taking place... Gordo had to get his own big boy crate finally!









They also got new beds... but we haven't gotten pictures with those yet.

in the meantime we'll just continue to enjoy the nice weather outside!










ENJOY!!


----------



## Lisa1123 (Mar 7, 2010)

Oh my gosh, i just wrote a really long reply to this and somehow lost it! :Cry:
Don't have time to re-do the whole thing but Elizabeth I LOVED your updates and all the pics! Can you believe our babies will be 5 months old on Saturday? Gordo still looks so much like Maddie!! We really need to get them together sometime soon. I haven't taken any new pics lately but I'll try to do that and post some this weekend. We are just never home these days it seems.
Maddie is 12 pounds now, still a little behind her brother but the same weight as her sister Little Bit who is 4 years old so they are now a fairly even match when they are wrestling around (which is about 6 times a day at least!). They are having a ball together! 
Sorry to hear that Gordo got cherry eye in the other eye too! No sign of it yet with Maddie and we've been watching for it. I will be scheduling her spay soon too.
I am so glad Mimi and Gordo have become good friends. They are so cute together!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

How adorable!! sorry to hear about both cherry eyes. I imagine they'll have to do surgery to fix that, right? I love the pics with their tongues hanging out.


----------



## Lisa1123 (Mar 7, 2010)

As promised I finally took some pictures of Maddie (Gordo's littermate) and her sister Little Bit today. The huskies were inside in the A/C! (smart dogs!) Elizabeth, do you think Gordo and Maddie still look alike? 
Happy Memorial Day everyone!


----------



## mimismom (Feb 15, 2009)

Marj, yes... we are hoping to get surgery done in September when he turns 8 months. He'll get both neutered and his eyes fixed. 

Lisa, OMG!! Yes.... They look very very much alike!!


----------



## Mom2Izzo (Jul 1, 2009)

Great pics! They are both so cute!


----------



## Lisa1123 (Mar 7, 2010)

All of my pics look kind of funny too. They are "stretched" so everything looks taller - it happened while trying to size my pictures. I wish I was better at this!! :redface:
So Maddie doesn't really have a horse face like it looks!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Lisa, I figured that after seeing a couple of them. lol Don't worry about it, you'll get the hang of it by doing it more often.


----------



## Lisa1123 (Mar 7, 2010)

Thanks for the vote of confidenc Marj! I'm such a dummy sometimes!!


----------

